# Has anyone heard of Runderberg German Shepherds?



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

In my search for a breeder near San Antonio, TX, I have found Norben German Shepherds who I am very interested in. I decided to google the name of one of their sires and one of the search results was Runderberg German Shepherds. The sire - Arek von Norben - was acquired from Runderberg.

Initially I got excited when I discoverd that Runderberg is even closer to San Antonio than is Norben. However, as I browsed their site I found some things which look questionable (at least to my uneducated eyes):

1. One of their former dams (Ola) died of liver cancer.
2. One of their show dogs (Archer), who I am not sure if they plan on breeding, missed a couple of shows due to a bout of Panosteitis.

All of this info can be found on the breeder's website on each dog's page.

Note to moderator: I am not here to trash this breeder. I really would just like to know if this looks strange to anyone else...? Pano and cancer - could this mean poor genes that should not be bred? Or am I misunderstanding something due to my lack of education on these matters?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

to me cancer is just like us you don't know if you will or they will get it and most don't know about having it unless something is wrong and you see a dr on their case a vet.

pano is something alot of dogs get usually if they grow too fast (now I am no vet or anything just by what I have noticed) my american boy had it briefly but I didn't restrict him from anything and none of my other dogs had it but they were german. both is something that I think (again my opinion) is something you can't really not breed to keep from getting, unlike HD or things like that.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Pano is pretty common, and goes away.

The cancer question is another matter and would depend upon how old
she was...if geriatric, not as big a concern, they all die of something.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Website:
http://www.rungsd.com/home

Pano is just growing pains. While it can be very painful for some dogs, they do out grow it. Some pups in a litter may get Pano and others not.

Liver cancer, has a lot to do with enviornment and toxins.
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/hepatic-neoplasia-liver-tumors-in-dogs/page1.aspx

http://www.nativeremedies.com/petalive/articles/treatment-liver-cancer-dogs.html

I see that they are doing health testing Ola had:
Hips - OFA Excellent

Elbows - OFA Normal

Thyroid - OFA Normal

Shoulder - OFA Normal

Patellas - OFA Normal 

Cardiac - OFA Normal - by an ACVIM Canine Cardiologist

DNA Profiled

So I guess I would want to know the health of the rest of the litter Ola was from before I made any thype of judgement.

Val


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I dont think anyone can foresee cancer
I would not hold that against them. 
People and canines alike are struck down by it. Sad.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dOg
> The cancer question is another matter and would depend upon how old
> she was...if geriatric, not as big a concern, they all die of something.


It doesn't say when she died, but she was/would have been only 4 years old last August.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i value their honesty. those are two points that definitely could have been left off of their website - so in my opinion, i dont think they'd take the risk if they thought it would hurt them.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, glad to know that most think these two issues could easily NOT be related to genes and probably aren't red flags. 

Any other thoughts on the breeder? Surprised I didn't hear of them when asking about TX breeders...especially since others knew of NorBen.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

They are within driving distance of Houston....I might need to keep these guys in mind as well.

It does say though that they have no litters planned right now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

They seem like a very small hobby breeder (which is a good thing) but they've had a couple of setbacks with one bitch passing from cancer and another having to have an emergency spay. They may not have any litters for quite a while. I appreciate the fact that they seem to be keeping the one who had to be spayed.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that they aren't planning any litters right now. I might check with them and try to find out how long they think it will be before breeding again. If it's going to be a while, I'll get their recommendations on breeders.


----------



## Norma (Apr 18, 2011)

We just want to set the record straight. I stubbed on this thread today, and just wanted to set the record straight.
This is the response from the owner of Rundenberg Shepherds, since she is not a member of this forum.
Norma, 

Since I'm not a member, would you post a response from me?

"Ola was purchased from another breeder (who is the original person who imported her from Germany) and while in that owners kennels, contracted Lyme disease from a tick bite. As her new owner, I was not aware of it until when after active work or play, when she would get hot, she would limp. After her litter of pups with me, about four months after the pups were weaned, she had a bout of the limping and tests were run as she had a fever also. The blood work showed the Lyme disease. Within a week we lost her to liver cancer which my vet believes could have been an after affect of the Lyme as it can affect internal organs among other things. Ola was the love of my dog life and I still miss her to this day tremendously.

As for Pano, it is a "condition" that affects many fast growing large breeds of dogs. It doesn't always affect puppies, but sometimes it can.

After 15 years of breeding dogs, I am now retired, so I no longer am breeding or have a website. My remaining shepherds are just living out their lives with us and having a ball being spoiled housedogs and great couch cuddlers!

Colleen Gott
Runderberg German Shepherds"

Just want to set the record straight. I am the breeder and owner of Arek Vom Norben. He has NEVER been owned by anyone else, and NEVER will. I still own his mother Hanka Vom Ziegenhainer Tal who will be 9 in July. He is my constant companion that goes to work with me every day. I am a small HOBBY breeder. I have a job, and work paycheck to paycheck like most common folks. I do not rely on breeding dogs as a living and most of the puppies I produce (1 or 2 litters a year) go to pet homes. I joined this forum just to post a reply to you since you did not have all the facts. No hard feelings there, but wanted to set the record straight.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Norma said:


> We just want to set the record straight. I stubbed on this thread today, and just wanted to set the record straight.
> This is the response from the owner of Rundenberg Shepherds, since she is not a member of this forum.
> Norma,
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming on here and clearing some stuff up. It's a lot easier when someone comes on to tell, rather than us guess and offer speculations.


----------

